# Finished Jelly Roll 1600 Quilt and next project (picture heavy)



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I posted about this in November when I was debating it. I have a couple of posts about it on my blog. Here is the finished front:










Don't you just love that jumbo ric-rac? I do. Was really the finishing touch this needed. It did take me longer to sew down the ric-rac than it did to piece the quilt! :hair

As a first for me, I also pieced the back. I love how it turned out. These were all fabrics gifted to me. They are all quilt shop quality. 










And this is my Rosie the Quilter bag I am working on.










I have a post about it, too. She is a WIP and a "skill builder". I thought of CJ as I worked on her because I think CJ might enjoy some of the trapunto work.

Hope you enjoyed my pictures and I hope you check out the full story on my blog.

Oh yeah, here is the back of the Rosie bag.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice work, you are really getting along. And I like that big rick rack and can understand the time to put it down right.

(recognize the top of your machine.)


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL...of course you do, Angie. It is one of your beloved Janomes. This is the 6600. I love her speed!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent job! The rickrack really stands out and makes the whole thing special.

I love your Rosie bag! Where did you get that fabric panel?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I got mine off the clearance shelf at a LQS. Here is a link to some, though.

https://www.baysidequilting.com/store/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=327

They come in pink, too. I am more of a primary colors type of person than pink.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

after I originally saw this, I decided to take these strips f/my mother's slacks and some scraps & make this top. (I brought the slacks home yrs ago when she died.) I had lots of material so my top is large & almost sq. I'm going to have it quilted and put 3 lg dresden plates as flowers in the center. I smile every time I look at it. THANKS!!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is SOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE, LUV, LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Bayside Quilting is a wonderful quilt shop. I used to go there often (when I could afford their prices!) when I lived in Olympia. Now I am in Michigan I haven't found the equivalent here - mind you, I am still unpacking boxes from the move and most of the plastic totes in the basement are full of fabric so I probably shouldn't even look.

Limey


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I really like how it turned out(and the placement of the flowers) and the back is cute too!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It's adorable. Great job!!


----------

